# Get Bit Outdoors -Memorial Day Sale- 30% OFF Rainshadow and Liberty Blanks



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Enjoy The Lowest Blank Prices of The Year! This is an awesome opportunity to stock up on your favorites and try something new. 'No Minimum, Get What You Want'

- Liberty Blanks 30% OFF! Proudly Made Here in the USA!
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/blanks/liberty-usa.html

- Rainshadow Blanks 30% OFF!! Our already low prices!! *CRAZINESS*!!!
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/blanks/rainshadow.html

FREE SHIPPING OVER $95

Click Here for Full Sale!
https://myemail.constantcontact.com...wn---.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=7i3sHksnbWg


----------

